# Hello



## kontext (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm new here, I was looking into getting pets and mice seem like a good choice.

Looking to get some information.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to forum. There are lots of knowledgeable people on here, so any questions just ask. just looking through the forum at the posts will help you and a good website for info is http://www.fancymice.info./


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Kontext


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya..........


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello  and welcome


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi. Welcome to our forum


----------

